# Swoop 175 8.0 SE vs. Slide 150 E1/E2



## swindle (12. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues Rad anzuschaffen und bin nach längerer Recherche immer wieder bei den Rädern von Radon hängen geblieben. Speziell am Swoop 175 8.0 SE. 2499 ist schon ein ziemlich heftiger Preis für die Austattung und man wäre blöd wenn man nicht zuschlägt  Allerdings habe ich Bedenken dass ich mir mit dem Rad schwer bergauf tue. Da ich aus dem Allgäu bin, bin ich auch eigentlich immer in den Bergen unterwegs, sprich Touren mit 1500 HM stehen auf der Tagesordnung, verblockte Trails und steile Rampen eingeschlossen. Und ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob mir die 175/180mm Federweg gerade beim hochfahren nicht eher hinderlich sind. Daher hab ich mir alternativ das Slide 150 E2 bzw E1  angeschaut die 2 Versionen sind natürlich beide auch super cool. Nun habe ich ein kleines Entscheidungsproblem welches Rad für meinen Zweck besser wäre. Bikeparks fahre ich übrigens keine. 

Wisst ihr zufällig auch wo man im Allgäu mal eines der Räder testfahren könnte?


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. August 2014)

Da würde ich eher zwischen dem Swoop 175 und dem Slide 650B 160 Carbon schwanken. Die liegen thematisch enger beisammen. Aber ohne Probefahrt kauft man die Katze im Sack, weil man nicht weiß, wie sich die etwas andere Geometrie und das bisschen mehr Federweg auswirkt. Gewicht ist übrigens eher auf Trails mit wenig Gefälle/Steigung interessant, weil sich da ein Bike, das einen Kilo leichter ist einfach besser anfühlt und eher zum Spielen mit dem Gelände einlädt. Wenn man in den Alpen 1000 Hm am Stück hochkurbelt macht das Kilo nicht so viel aus. Da hat man u.U. mehr Spaß, wenn man im DH etwas mehr Federweg und flachere Winkel hat. Aber wo Du Deinen Schwerpunkt setzt, kannst nur Du wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (12. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> ...Wenn man in den Alpen 1000 Hm am Stück hochkurbelt macht das Kilo nicht so viel aus



 Oha, ich muss dringend an meiner Kondition arbeiten...


----------



## swindle (12. August 2014)

Also gewichtstechnisch mach ich mir da eigentlich keine großen Gedanken, das gibt höchstens Kraft in die Beine  Bei mir ist es eher eine finazielle Frage, und das 160er Carbon Slide sprengt dann leider den Rahmen.


----------



## haekel72 (12. August 2014)

Fahre das 2013 Swoop 8.0. Ich habe auch recht viele große Hügel auf meinen Touren mit 1000-1500hm. Fahre fast zwei Jahre mit dem Swoop überall Hoch obwohl ich sogar auf 1 Fach 30 - 11-42 umgebaut habe. Meine Empfehlung - Swoop^^
Ach ja, ich habe auch keine Muskel bepackte Beine aber man wird Fit mit der Zeit!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. August 2014)

Ich fahre ein swoop 175-7.0 und sehe das 



> Gewicht ist übrigens eher auf Trails mit wenig Gefälle/Steigung interessant, weil sich da ein Bike, das einen Kilo leichter ist einfach besser anfühlt und eher zum Spielen mit dem Gelände einlädt. Wenn man in den Alpen 1000 Hm am Stück hochkurbelt macht das Kilo nicht so viel aus. Da hat man u.U. mehr Spaß, wenn man im DH etwas mehr Federweg und flachere Winkel hat.



sehr ähnlich.

Beim Hochkurbeln stört mich das Bike nicht, beim Bergab-Ballern geht sowieso die Sonne auf. Aber trails mit keinem oder wenig Gefälle sind ziemlich witzlos damit bzw. nerven. 
Soviel kann ich im flachen gar nicht pushen udn trampeln, dass ich auf Geschwindigkeiten komme, wo es lustig wird.
(das geht mit dem 160er Slide Carbon meines Kumpels besser, das entwickelt im flachen deutlich mehr Vortrieb)


----------



## swindle (12. August 2014)

Also wäre das Rad eher ungeeignet wenn ich z.B. Abends noch kurz im Wald unterwegs bin wo relativ flache Trails sind bzw es oft wechselnd ab und auf geht? Woran liegt das bei dir? Dann wäre das 150 Slide E1/E2 besser (Carbon hab ich finanziell nicht im Kreuz). 

Als komplette Alternative zu den Radon Rädern hätte ich noch das Propain Tyee im Auge

Danke schon mal für all eure Antworten!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. August 2014)

> Also wäre das Rad eher ungeeignet wenn ich z.B. Abends noch kurz im Wald unterwegs bin wo relativ flache Trails sind bzw es oft wechselnd ab und auf geht?



Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Meine typischen Runden sind auch nach Feierabend eben 2h im Wald austoben. Hier ist es ja sowieso nicht bergig.
Ich suche mir, wenn ich das swoop unterm Hintern hab dann aber schon die steileren Sachen raus.
Für die flowigen trails ohne Gefälle / in der Ebene nehme ich das hardtail, das fetzt da dann mehr.



> Woran liegt das bei dir?


Keine Ahnung, schlape Beine, schlechte Kondition oder einfach gelangweilt wenn man mit 175mm Federweg auf flachen trails dahingleitet.
Fürs swoop darfs schon steil und rumpelig sein, dann geht die Sonne auf.



> Dann wäre das 150 Slide E1/E2 besser


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin bislang nur das 175er 7.0er swoop und das 160er SE Carbon gefahren.

Das swoop ist nen verdammt geiles Rad, keine Frage ! Ist das rad, was ich mit Abstand am meisten bewege und was ich definitv als letztes hergeben würde.
Nur meide ich auf meinen Hausrunden die flachen Trailabschnitte mit dem Swoop, weils da einfach unterfordert ist und speed aufbauen in der Ebene mit anderen Räder einfacher von der Hand geht.
In der Ebene brauch ich halt auch kein 175mm Federweg. Da macht mir mein 120er/140er Hardtail trailbike mehr Laune.


Der Hinweis bezog sich wirklich nur auf Trails ohne oder mit kaum Gefälle !
km und Höhenmeter machen geht mit dem Swoop gut und macht Spaß. 
I.d.R. sind die Feierabend Runden nur 30km/1000hm. Am Wochenende sinds dann aber auch öfter mal 50-60 mit +-1500hm.
Nur ändert sich mit so einem potenten Rad halt die Ausrichtung der Tour. Das Rad schreit nach Gefälle und schwierigem Terrain.


----------



## Patzgen (12. August 2014)

Ich bin vom E2 (18") begeistert, fahr in der Pfalz rum und bin bisher jeden Berg hoch ohne zu schieben und auch wieder ordentlich runter... Meine Touren sind im Schnitt so 30-50km mit 1000+-hm.
Finde es hoch wie runter ziemlich gelungen, bei meiner Gewichtsklasse machen auch ein paar gr Fahrrad nix aus. (mit Rucksack usw. 100kg)
Mein Vorderrad geht sehr selten hoch, brauch auch selten die Absenkung der Gabel...


----------



## swindle (13. August 2014)

also so würde ungefähr mein Hometrail ausschauen den ich Abends hin und wieder fahr. 







wäre das swoop da eher unterfordert? oder ist es genau richtig für solche sachn?


----------



## robertg202 (13. August 2014)

Also da hast mit einem leichten Bike mit 150-160mm sicher mehr Spaß. Im Wienerwald schaut es auch so aus - und alle DH-Kollegen sind für die Trails hier auf leichte All-Mountain Bikes umgestiegen, da die einfach agiler und schneller sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (13. August 2014)

Ich habe zwar gerade kein Geld und Bedarf mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, stünde im Ernstfall aber vor dem gleichen Problem. Glücklicherweise habe ich bereits 2 unterschiedliche Bikes, um die unterschiedlichen Charaktere einschätzen zu können. Mein altes Bike ist ein Fusion Raid, wiegt derzeit 13,7 kg, vorne 150 mm, hinten 117 mm Federweg. Mit dem Rad kann man alle Arten von Touren fahren. Wenn es ruppig wird, wird man aber eingebremst. Spaß machen mit diesem Bike vor allem kurvige Trails mit wenig Gefälle, wo manche Bodenwelle zum Abdrücken benutzt werden kann. Wäre es noch 1 kg leichter, wäre es sicher noch besser. Wenn es aber irgendwo schnell wird und ruppig, mag ich mein altes Stinky im Leichtfreerideraufbau, aber eben mit 180 mm. Es wiegt 16 kg und lässt jeden Abwärts-Trail im Vergleich zum Raid einfach aussehen (ich rede nicht von DH-Strecken). Ich habe damit z.B. in der Pfalz deutlich mehr Spaß und eigentlich überall, wo es zuerst lange berauf geht und dann wieder lange bergab. Bei mir im Odenwald sind die guten Trails leider nicht so lange. Da schleppe ich für relativ kurzen Spaß aber trotzdem meistens das Mehrgewicht mit mir rum. Der Witz ist jetzt, dass das Swoop nur gute 14 kg (mit Pedalen) auf die Waage bringt, also ähnlich leicht, wie mein Raid, aber so potent wie mein Stinky. Für mich wäre die Wahl klar, obwohl für den Odenwald auch 150 mm voll ausreichen. 
Ich würde höchstens überlegen, ob ich wirklich eine Bodo Probst Konstruktion will. Die fuhren sich immer klasse, aber irgendwie hatte ich auch immer Pech mit der Haltbarkeit. Cycle Craft CSP 04: nach drei Jahren keine Ersatzteile mehr für das verschleißanfällige Spezialdämpferlager. Cycle Craft CSP Floater: zweimal an der Schwinge gebrochen. Fusion Raid: zweimal am Sitzrohr/Oberrohr gebrochen, aktuell einen Riss im Steuerrohr. Ok, der Riss im Steuerrohr ist vermutlich meine eigene Schuld, weil ich mal einige Monate mit 160'er Gabel gefahren bin, wobei ich die Gabel die meiste Zeit auf 120 mm abgesenkt hatte und nur im Bergabmodus den Federweg nutzte. Da frage ich mich dann auch, was am Steuerrohr eines Bikes, das für 160'er Gabel konstruiert war anders ist. Ich hatte eher mit einem Riss im Unterrohr gerechnet. Na ja, auch Herr Probst wird dazu gelernt haben. Wie lange gibt Radon Garantie?


----------



## GoldenerGott (13. August 2014)

swindle schrieb:


> also so würde ungefähr mein Hometrail ausschauen den ich Abends hin und wieder fahr.
> 
> wäre das swoop da eher unterfordert? oder ist es genau richtig für solche sachn?


Hatte ich nicht gleich gesehen. Da würde ich eher das Slide nehmen. Ist ja kaum rumpelig.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. August 2014)

Es ist an Hand von Videos immer schwer einzuschätzen, insbesondere Gefälle etc.

Wenn ich sehe, wie oft der Kollege da wild pedaliert und wie wenig dicke Wurzeln ud Steinbrocken da sind, würde ich persönlich mit einem Trailbike in der Klasse unterhalb des swoop (also Slide 150 beispielsweise) da eher mehr Spaß haben.

Es hängt natürlich stark von eigenen Vorlieben und dem eigenen Fahrstil ab. Die Entscheidung wird dir keiner abnehmen können.
Ich fahr sowas in Abhängigkeit des Rades auf dem ich gerade sitze dann halt auch anders.

Mit dem swoop müsste ich da auch gut Kraft investieren, um auf die Geschwindigkeit zu kommen, bei der ein swoop auf sowas nicht mehr sänftengleich dahingleitet und langsam  "action" aufkommt. 
Dafür ziehe ich auf solchen trails dann mit dem Swoop auch an Kanten ab, wo keine Landung ist oder ne Landung in nem Wurzelteppich oder sonstwas.
Macht Spaß, weil das Ding ja butterweich runterkommt und das Swoop zum Faxen machen einfach einlädt.
(ich habe keine tolle Technik, bin kein Draufgänger und nutze das swoop bei weitem ! nicht aus, aber es lädt zum rumspielen ein und macht dabei viel Spaß, weil es einfach ein sehr sicheres Gefühl gibt)

Üblicherweise fahre ich sowas glattes und flaches aber meist mit meinem hardtail trailbike, da wird halt nicht wahllos abgezogen, dafür mit mehr flow einfach mal laufen gelassen. Ich muss viel weniger arbeiten, um das Rad auf Tempo zu halten. Zudem fühlt sich mit einem weniger potenten Rad auch schon niedrigere Geschwindigkeit "spektakulär" an. 

Ist halt jeweils nen anderes fahren, beides macht Spaß.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. August 2014)

Nachtrag:

Der Herr hier hat ein nettes Video mit seinem swoop gedreht.





Sowas sehe ich als typisches Einsatzgebiet eines swoop an.
Ich kann nicht so fahren wie der Typ und die Eier für einen so großen double wie bei 0:47 hätte ich auch nicht.
Ein swoop macht auch Spaß, wenn man weniger derbe unterwegs ist.
Aber: Wenn ich mit dem swoop unterwegs bin, fahre ich bewusst die Trails, die sowas wie die Treppen bei 0:33 und den Sprung bei 0:40 und 1:02 bieten.  Sowas darfs schon sein, um ein Swoop "auf Touren" zu bringen.


----------



## swindle (13. August 2014)

Hmm, wenn ich mir das so ansehe, sind wohl die Slides die bessere Wahl... mit denen komm ich da auch noch easy durch?






das wäre dann quasi mein Wochenendprogramm


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. August 2014)

Geile Trails ! Sowas macht mit dem Swoop natürlich richtig Laune.

Ohne dass ich deine Fahrweise kenne, würde das jetzt so einschätzen:
(Klar, es gibt richtig gute Fahrer, die sowas auch mit nem Freeride Hardtail so rocken, dass ich als Otto-Normal Fahrer da nicht hinterherkomme mit dem Swoop. Ich setze jetzt mal einfach einen durschnittlichen Fahrer voraus, weil ich mich auch als durchschnittlich einstufen würde und nur von mir aus schliessen kann.)

Fahren kann man das mit dem E150 auch, mit entsprechend aggressiven und stabilen Reifen macht das sicher auch richtig Spaß.
Mit nem Swoop wird man in solchem Gelände schneller sein, die Bremse öfter offen lassen und sich auf Grund der Geometrie (insbesondere flacherer Lenkwinkel) sicherer fühlen.
Für sowas würd ich persönlich das swoop wählen. Nicht weil es mit nem Slide E150 keinen Spaß machen würde oder nicht fahrbar wäre, sondern weil ich mich mit meiner mäßigen Fahrbegabung da einfach besser fühlen würde und mutiger wäre mit meinem Swoop.

Nen Rad ist halt immer ein Kompromiss.
Du kannst sowhl die after-work-Runden, als auch die Wochenend-freeridetrails mit beiden Rädern gut fahren.
Verkehrt machst du imho mit beiden Rädern nichts.

Das swoop würde mir bei deinen Strecken dann am Wochenende mehr Spaß machen, dass Slide unter der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (13. August 2014)

Nur mal so als Anmerkung: Soll es für 2015 nicht auch eine Alu Slide 160 650b geben?
Das wäre dann deutlich billiger als die aktuellen carbon slides, sollte also in dein Budget passen und mit 160mm hast du den Kompromiss zwischen Slide150 und Swoop


----------



## swindle (13. August 2014)

oh das wäre natürlich cool! die würden dann wsl auf der Eurobike bekannt gegeben? Und wann bringt radon seine bikes auf den Markt? frühjahr wsl erst?

als komplette alternative liebäugele ich noch etwas mit dem propain tyee, das könnte ich halt in Hindelang testfahren, allerdings gefällt mir dieser Hinterbau nicht wirklich...

kann man radon irgnedwo testfahren? vlt auch am gardasee? da wollte ich demnächst hin, dann würde ich den urlaub so planen dass wir zu nem testcenter kommen...


----------



## Foxi1988 (13. August 2014)

Radon bringt seine ersten Bikes schon im September!
ne ich glaub ein 160er alu slide mit 650b kommt diesmal noch nicht.


----------



## robertg202 (13. August 2014)

Laut Bike-Test hat das 2014er Slide 150 einen Federweg von 153mm hinten, das Carbon 160 hat 158mm.
Also so viel Unterschied ist da nicht...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. August 2014)

Also ich merk das eh nicht, ob nen Rad nun 5 oder 8 oder 10mm mehr oder weniger Federweg hat. Hauptsache vernünftig abgestimmt.

Was ich aber (neben anderen Geometriedaten, man darf das nie losgelöst betrachten) massiv merke ist der Steuerkopfwinkel. Das Slide E1 hat 67.4°, das Slide 160 Carbon hat  66.8° und das Swoop hat 66°.
Ich hab noch andere Räder in der Klasse 170-200mm Federweg im Haus (Lapierre, Kona,...) mit 66.0° und 64.0°.

Steiler als die 66.8 vom Carbon 160er wollte ich für mich persönlich nicht haben (war das K.O. Kriterium gegen das Slide 150 als ich mir mein Swoop gekauft habe). Die flacheren Winkel geben mir bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und steilerem Gelände einfach mehr Sicherheit.
0.5° sind für mich bei sonst ähnlicher Geo deutlich spürbar.
Mein Hardtail-Rahmen (Eigenbau) zum Trailsurfen hat auch 66°, aber "nur" 140mm Gabel. Federweg ist für mich persönlich nicht so wichtig. Die Geo muss passen und ich steh auf hinten kurz und vorne lang und flach.
Die flache Geo vom Swoop mit 140-150mm Federweg und stabilem verwinduungssteifen Fahrwerk (also mind. 35mm Gabel), das wäre ne Trailgranate nach meinem Geschmack. (sowas we das 650er On One Codeine z.B. ist geil)


----------



## swindle (14. August 2014)

Dann wäre ja die Special Edition vom Swoop 8.0 mit der absenkbaren Gabel (auf 140mm) und der 36er talas perfekt?


----------



## tane (14. August 2014)

mein vergleich: altes slide ed (160mm), neues swoop 8.0se
mein fahrstil: technische trails, weniger die speedsau (& schongarnicht die ur-sprünge & 3m drops)
mein fazit: flacher lenkwinkel zählt da mehr als federweg, welcher aber auch nicht zu verachten ist


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. August 2014)

> mein fazit: flacher lenkwinkel zählt da mehr als federweg, welcher aber auch nicht zu verachten ist



Das bringt es gut auf den Punkt finde ich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

swindle schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja die Special Edition vom Swoop 8.0 mit der absenkbaren Gabel (auf 140mm) und der 36er talas perfekt?


Dann fahrt mal das Swoop mit der 160er 650B Gabel kaum schlechter in der Abfahrt aber fast wie Slide Bergauf. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Foxi1988 (14. August 2014)

@Bodo...Meinst du das neue 175er Swoop mit Mix aus 650b/26 Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (14. August 2014)

& wer momentan in diesen federwegskategorien denkt kommt am 8.0se nicht vorbei: selbst mit reichlich pimpen kommt ein super preis/leistungsverhältnis raus!
gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden is übrigens minimal, mit dem ganzen "cruising-junk" (pedale, flaschenhalter, tacho, werkzeugtaschl, ...) sind beide bei kanpp>15kg
(angleset-kompatibilität is evtl. auch ein thema, fürn slide rahmen gibts nur den:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp)


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> @Bodo...Meinst du das neue 175er Swoop mit Mix aus 650b/26 Zoll?


Genau das die 160er Gabel ist nicht nur 400 gr. leichter sondern hat auch eine bessere Bergauf Performanz .


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar gerade kein Geld und Bedarf mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, stünde im Ernstfall aber vor dem gleichen Problem. Glücklicherweise habe ich bereits 2 unterschiedliche Bikes, um die unterschiedlichen Charaktere einschätzen zu können. Mein altes Bike ist ein Fusion Raid, wiegt derzeit 13,7 kg, vorne 150 mm, hinten 117 mm Federweg. Mit dem Rad kann man alle Arten von Touren fahren. Wenn es ruppig wird, wird man aber eingebremst. Spaß machen mit diesem Bike vor allem kurvige Trails mit wenig Gefälle, wo manche Bodenwelle zum Abdrücken benutzt werden kann. Wäre es noch 1 kg leichter, wäre es sicher noch besser. Wenn es aber irgendwo schnell wird und ruppig, mag ich mein altes Stinky im Leichtfreerideraufbau, aber eben mit 180 mm. Es wiegt 16 kg und lässt jeden Abwärts-Trail im Vergleich zum Raid einfach aussehen (ich rede nicht von DH-Strecken). Ich habe damit z.B. in der Pfalz deutlich mehr Spaß und eigentlich überall, wo es zuerst lange berauf geht und dann wieder lange bergab. Bei mir im Odenwald sind die guten Trails leider nicht so lange. Da schleppe ich für relativ kurzen Spaß aber trotzdem meistens das Mehrgewicht mit mir rum. Der Witz ist jetzt, dass das Swoop nur gute 14 kg (mit Pedalen) auf die Waage bringt, also ähnlich leicht, wie mein Raid, aber so potent wie mein Stinky. Für mich wäre die Wahl klar, obwohl für den Odenwald auch 150 mm voll ausreichen.
> Ich würde höchstens überlegen, ob ich wirklich eine Bodo Probst Konstruktion will. Die fuhren sich immer klasse, aber irgendwie hatte ich auch immer Pech mit der Haltbarkeit. Cycle Craft CSP 04: nach drei Jahren keine Ersatzteile mehr für das verschleißanfällige Spezialdämpferlager. Cycle Craft CSP Floater: zweimal an der Schwinge gebrochen. Fusion Raid: zweimal am Sitzrohr/Oberrohr gebrochen, aktuell einen Riss im Steuerrohr. Ok, der Riss im Steuerrohr ist vermutlich meine eigene Schuld, weil ich mal einige Monate mit 160'er Gabel gefahren bin, wobei ich die Gabel die meiste Zeit auf 120 mm abgesenkt hatte und nur im Bergabmodus den Federweg nutzte. Da frage ich mich dann auch, was am Steuerrohr eines Bikes, das für 160'er Gabel konstruiert war anders ist. Ich hatte eher mit einem Riss im Unterrohr gerechnet. Na ja, auch Herr Probst wird dazu gelernt haben. Wie lange gibt Radon Garantie?


Na den kennst du ja einiges aus meiner Geschichte zum CSP 04 hat es andere Hebel für neuer Dämpfer gegeben. der Floater
ist AMP hab ich nie was mit zu tun und Fusion kann ich nur Sagen eine Firma besteht nicht nur aus einer Person Sorry. Wenn
bei den Swoop nur ein Rahmen gebrochen wer hättest du das hier schon zig mal Gelesen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Na den kennst du ja einiges aus meiner Geschichte zum CSP 04 hat es andere Hebel für neuer Dämpfer gegeben. der Floater
> ist AMP hab ich nie was mit zu tun und Fusion kann ich nur Sagen eine Firma besteht nicht nur aus einer Person Sorry. Wenn
> bei den Swoop nur ein Rahmen gebrochen wer hättest du das hier schon zig mal Gelesen.   Gruß Bodo


Ja sorry. Ich hatte mit dem csp 04 in so fern pech, dass ich 1999 noch eine Ersatz Tullionaufnahme bekam und 2001 hatte der Vertrieb schon wieder gewechselt zu AMP. Die verkauften mir dann zum halben Preis den Floater. Der Floater basierte nur auf der alten Idee mit ein paar Änderungen, die sich aber nach ein paar hundert Kilometern auch als Fehlkonstruktion heraus stellten. Auch hier wieder die obere Dämperaufnahme. Die konnte ich aber selbst umbauen. Gut funktioniert hat er. Minimal mehr Pedalrückschlag als das Fusion Raid, sonst sehr ähnlich. Und natürlich warst Du bei Fusion nicht für alles verantwortlich. Die Kinematik funktioniert jedenfalls top. Ich weiß nicht, wer damals für die Stabilität verantwortlich war. Wenn ich so einen Müll verantworten müsste, würde ich mich als Ingenieur in den Boden schämen. Immerhin habe ich auch nach der Garantie damals noch den zweiten Rahmen gratis bekommen und der hält jedenfalls an der Stelle, wo die anderen immer brachen. Keine Ahnung warum, das Ding hat aber seit dem nur noch 117 mm Federweg. Anscheinend wurde der eine Drehpunkt durch ein zusätzliches Gusset verschoben. 
Und Du hast recht. Man liest hier nichts von Problemen mit Rahmenbrüchen. Glückwunsch. Ich nehme an, die Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan. Wie lange gebt ihr denn Garantie? Da mein altes Fusion im Steuerrohr schon einen kleinen Riss innen hat und mein Stinky auch schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, muss ich mich langsam nach was Neuem umsehen. Ich könnte vielleicht Tester bei Euch werden. Was länger als 1000 km bei mir hält, taugt was.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ja sorry. Ich hatte mit dem csp 04 in so fern pech, dass ich 1999 noch eine Ersatz Tullionaufnahme bekam und 2001 hatte der Vertrieb schon wieder gewechselt zu AMP. Die verkauften mir dann zum halben Preis den Floater. Der Floater basierte nur auf der alten Idee mit ein paar Änderungen, die sich aber nach ein paar hundert Kilometern auch als Fehlkonstruktion heraus stellten. Auch hier wieder die obere Dämperaufnahme. Die konnte ich aber selbst umbauen. Gut funktioniert hat er. Minimal mehr Pedalrückschlag als das Fusion Raid, sonst sehr ähnlich. Und natürlich warst Du bei Fusion nicht für alles verantwortlich. Die Kinematik funktioniert jedenfalls top. Ich weiß nicht, wer damals für die Stabilität verantwortlich war. Wenn ich so einen Müll verantworten müsste, würde ich mich als Ingenieur in den Boden schämen. Immerhin habe ich auch nach der Garantie damals noch den zweiten Rahmen gratis bekommen und der hält jedenfalls an der Stelle, wo die anderen immer brachen. Keine Ahnung warum, das Ding hat aber seit dem nur noch 117 mm Federweg. Anscheinend wurde der eine Drehpunkt durch ein zusätzliches Gusset verschoben.
> Und Du hast recht. Man liest hier nichts von Problemen mit Rahmenbrüchen. Glückwunsch. Ich nehme an, die Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan. Wie lange gebt ihr denn Garantie? Da mein altes Fusion im Steuerrohr schon einen kleinen Riss innen hat und mein Stinky auch schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, muss ich mich langsam nach was Neuem umsehen. Ich könnte vielleicht Tester bei Euch werden. Was länger als 1000 km bei mir hält, taugt was.


Das was sich bei Cylce Craft ende der 90er Abgespielt hat war echter Wahnsinn, zu Fusion das ganze war leider ein einziger
Fehler. Aber eins wenn du auf 1000 KM am Swoop am Rahmen was Zerstörst übernehme ich das Persönlich, das einzige was
ich sehe ist das Lager zwischen Sitzstrebe und Hebel das ist bei einen Montage Fehler kritisch aber auch nur dann.
Gruß Bodo


----------

